# Looking for gothic items



## Taturrria (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking to catalog or purchase gothic/dark items for a dark gothic inspired room  I already have the gothic mirror.

*Edit:*






*What I already have:*
Grand piano
Antique furniture set
Gothic gargoyle mirror
Garden lanterns
Wood burning stove
Iron garden bench
Deer decoration
Birdcage

*Still looking for:*
Black books
Piano chair
Black harp
Black cello (or is it a violin?)
Key holder


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 10, 2021)

i don't know exactly what items you want but i have a fortune telling set, magic circle rug and velvet stool. also can order a throwback skull radio. i am on eastern time so i can get you the items tomorrow will be on tomorrow night.


----------



## Bekaa (Jan 11, 2021)

Here are some things I have that might work:
the whole antique set in black
double sofa black
book stand black
rotary phone black
wall mounted tv black, 50 in.
imperial tile
black blocks rug
sinking painting
hourglass black


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 11, 2021)

Bekaa said:


> Here are some things I have that might work:
> the whole antique set in black
> double sofa black
> book stand black
> ...


Ooo! Definitely interested in the black book stand, imperial tile, black hourglass, and the sinking painting. Whether it be catalog or purchase, I’m down. I’ll PM you  you rock.


----------



## Rairu (Jan 11, 2021)

If you give me the materials and let me shop, I'll craft the stuff for you which can be crafted!


----------



## jadetine (Jan 11, 2021)

Skull wall is a must have! You can have mine.


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 11, 2021)

Birdcage, deer head wall mount, and black iron garden bench are DIY items that are customizable. 

I can make you one of the birdcages and the deer head mount if you’d like! Unfortunately, I do not have the iron garden bench recipe though. Just let me know if you want the birdcage!


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 11, 2021)

Masenkochick said:


> Birdcage, deer head wall mount, and black iron garden bench are DIY items that are customizable.
> 
> I can make you one of the birdcages and the deer head mount if you’d like! Unfortunately, I do not have the iron garden bench recipe though. Just let me know if you want the birdcage!


I would love the birdcage and deer head mount!!! I can supply what you need or pay TBT or IGB. Let me know  and thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 11, 2021)

Taturrria said:


> I would love the birdcage and deer head mount!!! I can supply what you need or pay TBT or IGB. Let me know  and thanks for the info!!!


2 TBT would be great if you can!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 11, 2021)

Let me check my storage for you. I’m pretty sure I have the fireplace and a few items from the Antique set.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021

Yes! I have the antique bed + wardrobe, as well as the wood-burning stove. 

Would you do 6 tbt total for it all?


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 11, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> Let me check my storage for you. I’m pretty sure I have the fireplace and a few items from the Antique set.


Tysm! Lemme know 

*And tysm everyone for helping me out. This is such a kind community.*


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 11, 2021)

Taturrria said:


> Tysm! Lemme know


Yes! I have the antique bed + wardrobe, as well as the wood-burning stove. 

Would you do 6 tbt total for it all?


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 11, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> Yes! I have the antique bed + wardrobe, as well as the wood-burning stove.
> 
> Would you do 6 tbt total for it all?


The only thing I’m missing is the stove  I’ll give you 3 tbt for your kindness and help


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 11, 2021)

Taturrria said:


> The only thing I’m missing is the stove  I’ll give you 3 tbt for your kindness and help


Aww, thank you! I’ll get a dodo up in a moment!


----------

